# Türzuhaltung stromlos offen / stromlos geschlossen



## stevenn (14 November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

für diejenigen, die noch nicht wissen was wir machen. Wir bauen Prüfstände jeglicher Art für Luftfahrt-, Schienenfahrt-, Automobilindustrie ...
Solche Prüfstände belegen meistens einen ganzen Raum oder eine Halle, bei denen dann die Türen/Tore zugehalten werden müssen.(aufgrund der Gefahr).

Eins vorweg, der Bediener, der die Anlage startet, muss grundsätzlich bestätigen, das er den Prüfraum kontrolliert hat und sich keine Person mehr darin befindet, bevor er den Prüflauf startet. Das heißt, es kann eigentlich keine Person mehr im Raum sein.
Und unsere Anlagen haben im Stromausfall (gefährliche Lebensphase der Anlage) eine lange Nachlaufzeit drehender Wellen. Hierfür setzen wir Zuhaltungen ein.

Nun kommen wir zur Zuhaltung. Wir setzen gemäß Maschinenrichtlinie Anhang I 1.4.2.2 _"...die die Schutzeinrichtung in geschlossener und verriegelter Stellung hält, bis das Risiko von Verletzungen aufgrund gefährlicher Funktionen der Maschine nicht mehr besteht...."_ und Norm DIN EN ISO 14119 Kapitel 5.7.1 _"...Das Sperrmittel (z. B. Bolzen), das zum Zuhalten der trennenden Schutzeinrichtung vorgesehen ist, muss „durch Federkraft betätigt — durch Energie EIN entsperrt“ werden (siehe Bild 5a)) oder durch „Energie (EIN) betätigt — durch Energie (EIN) entsperrt“ (siehe Bild 5c)), es sei denn, die Risikobeurteilung ergibt, dass dieses Verfahren nicht geeignet ist. Wenn für eine spezielle Anwendung andere Systeme (z. B. Bild 5b)) verwendet werden, müssen diese ein gleichwertiges Sicherheitsniveau aufweisen.
ANMERKUNG Wenn der Energieverlust zum Entsperren des Sperrmittels führt, kommt es dadurch oftmals zu einer erheblich verlängerten Anhaltezeit der Maschine und der Zugang zu den Gefahren kann vor dem Anhalten der Bewegungen (oder dem Verschwinden anderer Gefahren) möglich sein."_
grundsätzlich eine *stromlos geschlossene Zuhaltung* ein.
Nun gibt es aber in der 14119 den Teil, _"... es sei denn, die Risikobeurteilung ergibt, dass dieses Verfahren nicht geeignet ist."_

Wie geht ihr mit dem Thema um? Welche Zuhaltungen verwendet ihr?
Mein Problem ist, das unser Kunde sich darüber beschwert, das eine eingesperrte Person sich nicht befreien kann. (Notentriegelung, Fluchtentriegelung ist nicht möglich aufgrund der Beschaffenheit der Türen und Wände). Mein Argument ist dann, das wir, wie oben beschrieben alle Lebensphasen berücksichtigen müssen und gerade die Lebensphase Stromausfall sehr gefährlich ist, da man nicht weiß was im Raum los ist. Außerdem kann eigentlich keine Person im Raum sein, denn vor dem Start wurde bestätigt, das sich keiner im Raum befindet. 
Das nun doch eine Person eingesperrt wird, hätte mehrere Ursachen gleichzeitig vorausgesetzt. Ursache 1, eine Person befindet sich im Prüfraum, obwohl er da nichts zu suchen hat.(an unseren Prüfständen arbeitet nur Fachpersonal). Ursache 2, es wurde fehlerhaft quittiert, das der Raum frei von Personen ist. Ursache 3, genau dann passiert der Stromausfall(denn wenn kein Stromausfall ist, kann er sich durch drücken eines Not-Halt Taster im innern des Prüfraumes befreien). Und selbst dann müsste die Person zu den Wellen "hinrennen" und sich "erfassen lassen".


----------



## holgermaik (14 November 2017)

Hallo Stevenn
Wir setzen auf Grund der Schwerkraft ebenfalls Zuhaltungen ein, die elektrisch geöffnet werden. Ganz ähnlich muss der Bediener bestätigen, dass beim verschließen niemand eingeschlossen wird. (visuelle Kontrolle direkt und über Kamera). 
Das System ist von "Euchner". Dabei gibt es allerdings im Inneren die Möglichkeit einer mechanischen als auch einer elektrischen Notentriegelung sowie Außen eine mechanische.

Holger


----------



## A3Q (14 November 2017)

Hallo,

also wir benutzen oft solche Türsichterheitsschalter von Euchner. Z.B. MGB-L1-apa-ag4a1-m 

https://www.euchner.de/de-de/Produk...nal-Gate-Box-MGB-AP/MGB-L1-APA-AG4A1-M-115225

"Die Zuhalteklinke wird durch Federkraft                            in zugehaltener Stellung gehalten und durch Magnetkraft entsperrt (Ruhestromprinzip,                            mechanisch zugehalten)."

Der Türklinke zu dem Modul kann von innen immer benutzt werden und entriegelt immer die Tür (Panikschloss). Somit kann eine eingesperrte Person (wie auch immer das zustande gekommen sein mag) aus dem Sicherheitsbereich raus.

Weiterhin gibt es auch von außen eine Notentriegelung, sollte die Anlage stromlos sein.


Gruß

Chris


----------



## stevenn (14 November 2017)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Das System ist von "Euchner". Dabei gibt es allerdings im Inneren die Möglichkeit einer mechanischen als auch einer elektrischen Notentriegelung sowie Außen eine mechanische.



Wir setzen auch Euchner CET und CTP ein und wenn möglich Euchner MGB oder ABB Knox. Manchmal können wir aber leider den Zugang von außen (Feuerwehrzugang über Notenriegelung) und gleichzeitig die Fluchtmöglichkeit von Innen wie oben beschrieben nicht erfüllen. Entweder durch zu dicke Türen, dicke Wände, Schallschutzwände oder die Anbaumöglichkeit vorort.
WEnn ich dich richtig verstehe hast du dann solche Probleme wie ich sie habe nicht oder?


----------



## stevenn (14 November 2017)

A3Q schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wir benutzen oft solche Türsichterheitsschalter von Euchner. Z.B. MGB-L1-apa-ag4a1-m
> https://www.euchner.de/de-de/Produk...nal-Gate-Box-MGB-AP/MGB-L1-APA-AG4A1-M-115225
> ...


wie einen Beitrag drüber beschrieben setzen wir den auch ab und zu ein, ist aber leider nicht immer möglich.

Seht ihr meine Argumentationskette im ersten Beitrag als standhaft oder seht ihr da Probleme?


----------



## A3Q (14 November 2017)

stevenn schrieb:


> Seht ihr meine Argumentationskette im ersten Beitrag als standhaft oder seht ihr da Probleme?




Muss das nicht der / die Kollegen festlegen, welche die CE-Bescheinigung ausstellen?

Mal als Überlegung:
Kann man nicht eine Vorrichtung vorsehen, bei der jede Person, die in den Schutzbereich geht, eine Art Schloss in die Sicherheitstür hängen muss, damit diese nicht geschlossen werden kann?. Somit kann nicht quittiert werden. Erst sobald diese Person den Bereich verlassen hat, das Schloss entfernt hat, die Tür wieder geschlossen hat, ist dies möglich. Ähnlich wie man es bei Reparaturschaltern macht.

Dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass im zusammenspiel mit der Vorgabe, dass dort nur geschultes Fachpersonal arbeitet, der Kunde auch nichts mehr zu meckern hat. Sicher ist es ja und es gibt eine klare vorgehensweise, die der Bediener / Betreiber zu beachten hat.


Gruß

Chris


----------



## stevenn (14 November 2017)

Danke für deine Beiträge.


A3Q schrieb:


> Muss das nicht der / die Kollegen festlegen, welche die CE-Bescheinigung ausstellen?
> 
> Mal als Überlegung:
> Kann man nicht eine Vorrichtung vorsehen, bei der jede Person, die in den Schutzbereich geht, eine Art Schloss in die Sicherheitstür hängen muss, damit diese nicht geschlossen werden kann?. Somit kann nicht quittiert werden. Erst sobald diese Person den Bereich verlassen hat, das Schloss entfernt hat, die Tür wieder geschlossen hat, ist dies möglich. Ähnlich wie man es bei Reparaturschaltern macht.
> ...


Ich bin der Kollege 

Deine Idee ist nicht schlecht, allerdings gefällt das dem Kunden nicht, da er das zu umständlich findet immer eine Art "Schloss" einzuhängen


----------



## A3Q (14 November 2017)

stevenn schrieb:


> Danke für deine Beiträge.
> Ich bin der Kollege



Achso 



stevenn schrieb:


> Deine Idee ist nicht schlecht, allerdings gefällt das dem Kunden nicht,  da er das zu umständlich findet immer eine Art "Schloss" einzuhängen



Man könnte z.B. auch einen Schlüssenschalter verwenden.


Aber ich glaube da muss ich mich ausklinken. Ist wirklich ein schwieriges Thema. Einerseits kann man den Kunden verstehen. Andererseits sind eure Überlegungen ja auch nicht unbegründet.

Ich lese mal weiter mit, ist ja ein interessantes Thema. Hoffentlich hat da jemand noch einen Guten Ratschlag.


Gruß

Chris


----------



## weißnix_ (14 November 2017)

Aufgrund der Größe der abzusichernden Bereiche eine Überlegung:

Prämisse: mechanische Notentriegelung geht nicht

Was wäre mit einer spannungsausfallgesicherten elektrischen Notentriegelung? Von innen immer sofort wirksam, von außen sofort nur nach expliziter Anforderung/Bestätigung.


----------



## stevenn (14 November 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Was wäre mit einer spannungsausfallgesicherten elektrischen Notentriegelung? Von innen immer sofort wirksam, von außen sofort nur nach expliziter Anforderung/Bestätigung.



wie sieht sowas aus?


----------



## weißnix_ (14 November 2017)

Keine Ahnung 
Es ist eine Idee ohne das ich je mit dem Problem konfrontiert gewesen wäre.

Im Prinzip könnte ich mir einfach nur eine Sicherheits-USV vorstellen, wie sie auch im Brandmeldebereich verwendet wird. Über diese wird dann die Notentriegelung weiterversorgt.
Da laut Deiner Darstellung die Notentriegelung die Fluchtmöglichkeit eingeschlossener Personen sicherstellen soll, sehe ich das für Dich eher als gangbaren Weg als auf Dein Risiko die Gefährdungsbeurteilung zu modifizieren, damit der Kunde zufrieden ist.

Eine betätigte Notentriegelung muss natürlich Schnellabschaltung und richtig viel Alarm verursachen , weil da wohl die Kontrollpflicht vernachlässigt wurde.
Wenn ich das richtig mitgeschnitten habe, geht es aber nur um den Fall des Stromausfalls. Und genau dafür die Notversorgung nur für die Sicherheitselemente und natürlich die Notentriegelung.


----------



## stevenn (14 November 2017)

USV wäre natürlich eine Alternative.
Hauptsächlich geht es mir aber darum, das zu viele Situationen aufeinandertreffen müssten, das eine Person eingesperrt wird, so das man diese Situation vielleicht ausschließen kann (über wahrscheinlichkeit)


----------



## holgermaik (14 November 2017)

Im Normalfall ist eine Flucht bei uns immer möglich. Ausnahmen enstehen wenn z.B. ein Schlosser in die Anlage einsteigt, so dass er für den Bediener nicht mehr sichtbar ist.
Dann verwenden wir tatsächlich Schlösser in unterschiedlichen Farben für unterschiedliche Gewerke die beim Einsteigen in eine Anlage  in den Türschalter eingehängt werden.
Wie do oben ja schreibst müssen 4 Faktoren zusammenkommen um eine Verletzung herbeizuführen. Nach dem TOP Prinzip bleibt eben eine Restgefährdung die so minimal ist, dass sie durch organisatorische Anweisung meiner Meinung nach ausgeschlossen werden kann.
Holger


----------



## weißnix_ (14 November 2017)

NmA seid ihr zu sehr auf die Sicherheitsvorgaben und Wahrscheinlichkeiten fixiert. Ich sehe das jetzt so:

Der Kunde wünscht eine einfache Notentriegelungsmöglichkeit im Falle des Stromausfalls.
Die Aufgabe ist es also, nicht darüber zu diskutieren, ob der das darf, sondern wie man das ohne Manipulation der GBE erreichen kann.

Natürlich kann ich das falsch sehen. Wie gesagt: Mit sowas werde ich vrmtl. nie konfrontiert werden.

Was ist z.B., wenn jemand sich zu Wartungsarbeiten in der Halle befindet (also Anlage sicher) und jetzt fällt der Strom aus. Wie kommt der Mann/die Frau da raus??
Wer auch immer die Tür zugemacht hat ... aber mal angenommen in dem Moment sind alle Türen zu. Die Kundenforderung ist für mich irgendwie nachvollziehbar.


----------



## holgermaik (14 November 2017)

> Was ist z.B., wenn jemand sich zu Wartungsarbeiten in der Halle befindet  (also Anlage sicher) und jetzt fällt der Strom aus. Wie kommt der  Mann/die Frau da raus??
> Wer auch immer die Tür zugemacht hat ... aber mal angenommen in dem  Moment sind alle Türen zu. Die Kundenforderung ist für mich irgendwie  nachvollziehbar.


Im Extremfall garnicht. Dies stellt für mich aber keine Gefahr dar. Einfach ruhig in die Ecke setzen und auf Hilfe oder Strom warten. Die Maschine läuft ja nicht also auch keine Gefahr.


----------



## A3Q (14 November 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Was ist z.B., wenn jemand sich zu Wartungsarbeiten in der Halle befindet (also Anlage sicher) und jetzt fällt der Strom aus. Wie kommt der Mann/die Frau da raus??
> Wer auch immer die Tür zugemacht hat ... aber mal angenommen in dem Moment sind alle Türen zu. Die Kundenforderung ist für mich irgendwie nachvollziehbar.



Das ist ein wirklich guter Punkt.

@stevenn

Wie sehen zur Zeit die Zuhaltevorrichtungen aus?



			
				stevenn schrieb:
			
		

> (Notentriegelung, Fluchtentriegelung ist nicht möglich aufgrund der Beschaffenheit der Türen und Wände)



Wenn das wirklich mechanisch nicht umgesetzt werden kann, würde ja als Alternative fast nur noch die händische Verrigelung (wieder beim Thema Schloss oder ähnliches) der Zuhaltevorrichtung gegen unbeabsichtigtes Verschließen bleiben.

Die Variante mit der USV für die Notentriegelung ist natürlich auch interessant, birgt aber auch das Risiko zu versagen (z.B. Leitungsbruch). Ausserdem müsste diese auch regelmäßig überprüft / getestet werden, was auch wieder einen Mehraufwand für die Instandhaltung bedeutet. Die Mehrkosten für die Planung, Projektierung und Installation sind evtl. auch nicht zu vernachlässigen.


Alles natürlich nur Ideen, sofern das nicht überwiegt.



			
				holgermaik schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem TOP Prinzip bleibt eben eine Restgefährdung die so minimal ist,  dass sie durch organisatorische Anweisung meiner Meinung nach  ausgeschlossen werden kann.




Gruß

Chris


----------



## A3Q (14 November 2017)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Im Extremfall garnicht. Dies stellt für mich aber keine Gefahr dar. Einfach ruhig in die Ecke setzen und auf Hilfe oder Strom warten. Die Maschine läuft ja nicht also auch keine Gefahr.



Und im Brandfall?


----------



## weißnix_ (14 November 2017)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Im Extremfall garnicht. Dies stellt für mich aber keine Gefahr dar. Einfach ruhig in die Ecke setzen und auf Hilfe oder Strom warten. Die Maschine läuft ja nicht also auch keine Gefahr.



Ich sag doch: FIXIERT

Leute: Guter Anlagenbau definiert sich nicht nur an der Einhaltung der Vorschriften.
Es geht auch um Bedienbarkeit. Es geht auch um Anreizminderung für unzulässige Manipulationen.
Es geht auch um Kundenwünsche.


----------



## stevenn (14 November 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Was ist z.B., wenn jemand sich zu Wartungsarbeiten in der Halle befindet (also Anlage sicher) und jetzt fällt der Strom aus. Wie kommt der Mann/die Frau da raus??
> Wer auch immer die Tür zugemacht hat ... aber mal angenommen in dem Moment sind alle Türen zu. Die Kundenforderung ist für mich irgendwie nachvollziehbar.


du hast mein Haar in der Suppe entdeckt


----------



## stevenn (14 November 2017)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Im Extremfall garnicht. Dies stellt für mich aber keine Gefahr dar. Einfach ruhig in die Ecke setzen und auf Hilfe oder Strom warten. Die Maschine läuft ja nicht also auch keine Gefahr.


Das sehe ich ja auch so.
Und ich denke die Bedienbarkeit leidet darunter auch nicht.


----------



## oliver.tonn (14 November 2017)

Also bei einem meiner Kunden waren Türen von eingezäunten Bereichen von innen nach außen immer als Flüchttür ausgelegt, diese ließen sich von innen nach außen immer entriegeln. Hersteller war meine ich Schmersal.


----------



## twolf (14 November 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Entscheidung ob eine aktive oder passive Türzuhaltung einzusetzen ist von der Gefährdung abhängig.

Ein Bespiel: Wenn sich direkt hinter der abzusichernden Türe eine Zerspanungsmaschine befindet, so das mir direkt die Späne ins Gesicht fliegen, wenn ich die Türe aufmache, ist es doch ein anderer Fall wie hier wo sich in einigen Metern (Schätzung von mir) eine sich drehende Welle befindet, in die ich auch noch aktiv greifen muss, damit etwas passiert.

Ich bewerte das Risiko Aufgrund von Häufigkeit und die Möglichkeit die Gefährdung zu erkennen als so gering ein, dass die Gefährdung sich einzuschließen (Brand, Notfall..) größer ist und kann darum auch eine aktive Zuhaltung einsetzen!

Mit einer ordentlichen  Dokumentation der Entscheidung, einem Hinweis auf Restgefährdung in der Bedienungsanleitung und einem Piktogramm an der Gefahrenstelle ist die Gefährdung meines Erachtens hinreichend gemindert!


----------



## holgermaik (14 November 2017)

> Und im Brandfall?


Ich habe es selber erlebt, dass die Feuerwehr Schutztüren Notgeöffnet hat um zum Brand zu gelangen ohne abzuwarten bis alle Antriebe stehen. So sieht die Realität aus.
Gerade bei größeren Anlagen kann man alles verriegeln und verrammeln. Das Ergebnis ist eine total sichere Maschine die aber weder Instandhaltbar noch Bedienbar ist. Man muss eben beides abwägen. Dabei kann es eben auch vorkommen dass ein extrem unwahrscheinliches Ereignis nicht technisch gelöst werden kann.

Ich sehe es so
Ein Werker geht in den Sicherheitsbereich. Jetzt muss der Bediener ihn übersehen und die Anlage in Betrieb setzen. Der Werker erkennt den Anlauf und begibt sich zum Notschalter. In diesem Moment fällt der Strom aus und der Werker dreht sich um und rennt in die gerade angelaufene (evtl. durch eine Vorwarnung verzögerter Anlauf) Maschine.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach doch sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Holger


----------



## Blockmove (14 November 2017)

In der Regel setzen wir stromlos verriegelt ein. Ist einfacher, da eben Empfehlung in der Norm.
Unsere Zuhaltungen haben Fluchtentriegelung. Gerade bei unübersichtlichen Anlagen ist das notwendig.

Jedoch keine Regel ohne Ausnahme 
Bei bestimmten Anlagen haben wir aus Brand- bzw. Exschutzgründen stromlos entriegelt.
Der Zugang für die Feuerwehr muß auf jedenfall einfach möglich sein. Dies haben wir uns bestätigen lassen und es ist entsprechend dokumentiert.
Nachlaufzeiten und Sicherheitsabstände sind trotzdem eingehalten.

Die Diskussion als solches kommt immer mal wieder hoch und es gibt keine generelle, allgemein gültige Lösung.
Eine interessante Möglichkeit ist übrigends stromlos entriegelte Zuhaltungen über eine sichere USV. So kannst du während der Nachlaufzeiten trotzdem die Zuhaltung aufrecht halten bei Stromausfall.


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (15 November 2017)

twolf schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist die Entscheidung ob eine aktive oder passive Türzuhaltung einzusetzen ist von der Gefährdung abhängig.


naja so ignorierst du aber irgendwie die Maschinenrichtlinie und Norm.(siehe erster Beitrag) zuerst muss immer stromlos verriegelt verwendet werden und nur in Ausnahmefällen stromlos offen.


----------



## stevenn (15 November 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Eine interessante Möglichkeit ist übrigends stromlos entriegelte Zuhaltungen über eine sichere USV. So kannst du während der Nachlaufzeiten trotzdem die Zuhaltung aufrecht halten bei Stromausfall.


leider können die Nachlaufzeiten im worst case Fall bis zu 6-8 Stunden sein. und so eine USV wäre meiner Ansicht nach, im Verhältnis zur Wahrscheinlichkeit, nicht wirtschaftlich


----------

